# Tivo Premiere TCD746320 Series4 with LIFETIME 2TB HDD 317+ HD Hours



## linuxfreak

I'm selling a brand new, not manufacturer refurbished, not customer return, never used before Tivo Premiere. (I will only open the box to upgrade the drive.)

This Tivo Premiere DVR with LIFETIME subscription has been upgraded with a 2 TB hard drive to increase the recording capacity from 45 to 317 HD hours. The hard drive features low power consumption and has built in acoustic management enabled for quieter operation. The drive also carries a 3 year limited manufacturer's warranty. (The original drive that came with the unit will be included in the shipping. I do not keep these drives.)

Free Shipping via UPS Ground
* Will ship only to the lower 48 contiguous states.

Unit price $700.00

I accept payments via PayPal.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120673963408&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

